# Crazy Idea.



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

I was looking around at different tanks, both SW and FW, and I had a crazy idea. You may know where I'm going with this. This is a complete idea, and I know that there is a very high chance that it would never work, but hey, why not ask?

A tank that is split in half, with one side being a reef, and the other being FW. Say you get one light that is sufficient for both reef and FW plants. You would silicone like a 3/4"-1" black acrylic all the way to the brace of a 55/75G tank, right in the middle, so no water gets over anywhere. Different filters (one for FW and one or SW), different fish, different enviroments. About what, 27 gallons each?

I'm going to make a picture. I think this would look very interseting IMO. Let me know what you think.

*Remember, idea. No one said I am, or would ever do it (but it is tempting...)*


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

Basic Picture to clear stuff up.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

is that coraline i see growing on your live rock? :lol:

i actually thought about something similiar and think it would be awesome so i think you should do it lol..

how about drilling both tanks to a tank underneath that has the same idea but is a dual sump ( one salt with skimmer one fresh with bioballs )


----------



## crazy4fish (Dec 31, 2007)

i think having a tank like that would be awesome...but i dont want to be the first to try it out :lol: if you do make a tank like that let me know how it works! ;-)


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

i think it's an interesting idea, 
don't think i've ever seen anything like it before,i will
be interested to see where you go with this.


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

As much as I would like to do it, I probably cant for a few years. Being only 14, my Parents would say no and blah blah blah...Lol. 

But, in the future (if this isnt made by then), I am going to try it out. That would be a very long time though.


----------



## Tyyrlym (Jun 1, 2008)

I have a picture of exactly this being done, unfortunately I don't have it with me right at this second. So long as you keep both sides filled there's little pressure on the divider and it won't have and trouble holding in water. Just be careful when you change water on the fresh side. In fact having sumps for both would be an excellent idea so that water changes can be done in the sump and prevent the divider from ever seeing pressure.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

^^^ good point noted.


----------



## fishkid (Jul 29, 2008)

This cold definitely be done. I've seen a freshwater tank inside a saltwater one.


----------



## Tyyrlym (Jun 1, 2008)

Found it.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

wow!!


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

Cool, but the only "advantage" I really see to doing that (other than the fact that it just looks plain cool) is that you could use just the one light fixture. The problem is that optimum lighting for plants is in the 6700K range, while for corals you'd need actinics and whatnot. So, I don't think it would be ideal to have one fixture over both sides. If you used a 55g, I would want 24" lights over each half. That is, unless you were willing to make sacrifices, like not have any corals in the SW side or no live plants in the FW side. It would be kind of cool to do it on a bigger scale and have side-by-side fresh and salt predator tanks, though. That way, lighting wouldn't even really be an issue.


----------



## kritas (Feb 29, 2008)

THAT TANK IS ABSOLUTELY MANIFICENT!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I have never seen a tank as gorgeous as those two combined... Stunning

Awesome idea, as soon as you get the chance, go for it!


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Oh man, that tank is AMAZING!! I want one! Maybe when I have my own place...


----------



## SolaceTiger (Oct 4, 2008)

Holy crap. *fondles pretty tank*


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

gosh,i have to say those tanks are beuuuuuuuutiful


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

iamntbatman said:


> Cool, but the only "advantage" I really see to doing that (other than the fact that it just looks plain cool) is that you could use just the one light fixture. The problem is that optimum lighting for plants is in the 6700K range, while for corals you'd need actinics and whatnot. So, I don't think it would be ideal to have one fixture over both sides. If you used a 55g, I would want 24" lights over each half. That is, unless you were willing to make sacrifices, like not have any corals in the SW side or no live plants in the FW side. It would be kind of cool to do it on a bigger scale and have side-by-side fresh and salt predator tanks, though. That way, lighting wouldn't even really be an issue.


I think it would be ideal to do two MH setups and hang them in a canopy (Reef can have 10-20k, planted with 67k). More "safe" than two seperate 24" fixtures IMO, and you don't have to sacrifice your wattage.


----------



## TrashmanNYC (Nov 27, 2007)

what about a 55g stand with two 20g highs next to each other? would they be tall enough?


----------



## JHK30 (Dec 29, 2008)

cool!!! but why cant you just put 2 tanks side by side? like right beside touching each other.


----------



## Tyyrlym (Jun 1, 2008)

Not nearly as cool as a divided tank.

If I was going to do this I'd go with a custom light set up in the canopy. That would let you light each side exactly how you needed it.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

2 tanks side by side would be flush unless completly rimless, the molding will leave a space.



i would drill both sides and have one sump with bio balls and one with a skimmer and cheato.


----------

